# Should I get a reel mower?



## Reddog90 (Aug 30, 2018)

Would you guys suggest a reel mower for a home owner that doesn't want to mow more than every 4-7 days (1-2 times per week)? I'm assuming I'd need to run a reel mower near or at it's max HOC for this, which I've read for some machines is only 1". I'm looking at used GM1600's or JD 220's in the $750-$1,250 range. I have a pretty small backyard (30 min with my rotary), but I don't want to spend that kind of money on a machine that is designed to cut very short and is going to force me to mow 3 or 4 times every week. Also, will reel mowing bermuda high produce too much thatch? Once I level my lawn next year, I should be able to mow in the 1-1.5" range with my honda rotary. But I want stripes, I prefer how reel mowers cut, and I like that they are more forgiving on a slightly uneven lawn. Thanks.


----------



## samjonester (May 13, 2018)

When will these come to the states!?!? https://www.mowdirect.co.uk/lawnmowers/honda-lawnmowers/honda-lawn-mowers-rear-roller


----------



## Reddog90 (Aug 30, 2018)

samjonester said:


> When will these come to the states!?!? https://www.mowdirect.co.uk/lawnmowers/honda-lawnmowers/honda-lawn-mowers-rear-roller


Interesting


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Toro makes a pro stripe rotary with a rear roller, I know somebody here has one.

Being a warm season lawn, I'm not too sure what's appropriate but using a growth regulator would defiantly reduce mowing frequency. Not too sure how much you want to be involved though.


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB (May 24, 2018)

Start off with a Mclane with a roller, see if you can keep up with the cutting and if you like the results. If so, then splurge on a nicer greens mower.


----------



## Reddog90 (Aug 30, 2018)

Now I'm reading a GM1600 can cut up to 1.25". But probably need an 8 blade reel for a good cut around that height? And I guess nobody can answer if 1.25" requires cutting 1 or 4 times a week for me, depends on my environment and what I feed the lawn?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

If you plan on cutting around +1" with bermuda, optimally I would go with a Swardsman and some PGR which would allow you to mow no more than twice a week. Not sure if a Swardsman is in your budget or not but it should check all the boxes for what you are wanting to do.


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

If you're unsure if you want a reel or want to mow higher look for a used McLane trucut or call trimmer. I was all set to buy a brand new 25" trimmer but decided to go ahead and bid on a greens mower in auction. I already knew I wanted to reel and eventually mow at .5" so in my case I'm glad I skipped the trimmer and went straight to greens.


----------



## silvercymbal (Sep 17, 2018)

samjonester said:


> When will these come to the states!?!? https://www.mowdirect.co.uk/lawnmowers/honda-lawnmowers/honda-lawn-mowers-rear-roller


Such a great question. We can't handle them! The same way that Honda made some of the best lawn tractors in the world and they pulled out of the US. Toro even makes a mower with a rear roller, but nope they don't sell it here. Another thing I can't ever figure out is that almost all UK rotary mowers use hard plastic catchers where almost none have that here. This way the mice in my shed can eat the bag every year!

We can't handle the cool gear!!!!


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

Buy a used Caltrimmer or Try Cut to try out. With cool season grass I almost never cut more than twice a week, even at 5/8" hoc. 1" to 1 1/4" will be too low for a rotary. Once you use a reel you'll never go back to a rotary.


----------



## Reddog90 (Aug 30, 2018)

Swardman is not in my budget unfortunately.

Just curious, why are you guys suggesting a cal trimmer or tru cut over a JD220 or GM1600 for mowing around 1"? I have a lead on a 220a (kind of old for my taste but local and good price), plus there are plenty of 220b-e and GM1000 and GM1600 on ebay.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

I would invest in a newer well taken care of greensmower. Lots of repair manuals online that walk you through the processes. Don't let age scare you but I'd be a little concerned with past maintenance practices and reel bearing life. Most reels are shot at 4.5in diameter.


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

More room to raise HOC if needed, or you could just scalp when needed, I have done two mid season scalps this year to maintain 1". I have a 220e and it maxes out at about 1.25" currently I am maintaining 1", planning on .75" next year. I mow 3 times a week to maintain 1", I also fertilize at 1lb N/k a month, this play into how often you will mow.
Honestly if you're even thinking about a greens mower go for it, I kind of read your opening post as maybe you weren't sure. Check WeeksAuction for good mowers, I got my 220e for under $500.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Short answer? Why not!

It's not the mower that dictates the frequency of mowing, it the height of cut and rate of growth. Slow the grass down with some PGR, and run the reel over it 2x a week. You will not likely get away with 1x a week and sub-1.5" heights however so plan on that 2x a week for most of the season.

You can run 11+ blade reels at higher heights, and you will still blow your neighbors minds with how good the cut is. But you will have to watch how much growth you allow in between cuts and an 8 blade is much more forgiving. 7/8 blade reels are much more common on 26" greensmowers like the Jake 526, Toro GM1600, and the Deere 260B/C/SL.


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

samjonester said:


> When will these come to the states!?!? https://www.mowdirect.co.uk/lawnmowers/honda-lawnmowers/honda-lawn-mowers-rear-roller


https://sleequipment.com/legacy-pro-22-commercial-self-propelled-stripping-push-mower.html


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

Maybe I'm a bit too heavy handed with the PGR, but I have only had to mow about once a week this year. Mowing bermuda with a Cal Trimmer set at around an inch. FWIW!


----------



## Reddog90 (Aug 30, 2018)

Thanks for all the info guys. Jacob you found a great deal imo. I haven't been able to find anything that cheap.

Sounds like I should look for a GM1600, JD 260x or Jake 526 with a 7 or 8 blade reel. There are plenty on ebay but all over $1k. I'll start checking auction sites as well.

What if I get a GM1000 with a 7/8 blade reel. Is there any way I can mow 1-1.5" with a different front roller? My understanding is the standard front roller allows up to .5". The 1000s are much easier to find, cheaper, and the size would probably be easier for me to handle the way my yard is laid out.


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

It's pretty much the end of the cutting season, be patient and keep looking, check in HERE  regularly to see if the have a random auction pop up.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

You can get a high HOC kit for about $100 for the gm1000 through r&r. I believe somebody put them on a 1600 too but I'm not positive.


----------



## Chaseweeks1 (Jul 27, 2018)

My JD 220 A has a max height of cut of 1.25" and I mow every 3-4 days, but if you spray PGR on your yard you can stretch that out to a week or more probably. Also, I used to hate mowing with my push rotary mower but greens mowers are self-propelled and do all the work for you and it has actually made me want to mow the yard more.


----------



## Reddog90 (Aug 30, 2018)

Chaseweeks1 said:


> My JD 220 A has a max height of cut of 1.25" and I mow every 3-4 days, but if you spray PGR on your yard you can stretch that out to a week or more probably. Also, I used to hate mowing with my push rotary mower but greens mowers are self-propelled and do all the work for you and it has actually made me want to mow the yard more.


Do you run a 11 blade reel at that height? How is the cut?

The guy I found selling a 220A is asking $800 with grass catcher and wheels. He said it's an 11 blade reel that could use a sharpening. He's willing to have it sharpened or I could buy it as is and swap in a 9 blade reel from R&R ($205). Just don't know how I feel about buying a machine that age at that price.


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

Here is my opinion, Buy a Brand new Mclane 10 blade, 21 with a Honda engine. This will be around $1250.00 Spend another $150.00 on a front roller. Many of us started out this way. You have a new machine, very easy to use and basic adjustments are easy. Cutting height is 1/4 inch up to 1-1/2 with the rear axle adjustments. It will take your turf a couple seasons to be trained. There is an operating learning curve as well. If you start out with an older greens mower, you will be dumping cash into it right off the bat, It has a ton of adjustments They are faster, heavier and harder to use than a Mclane. Ask anyone on here. Start out learning on a Mclane or a comparable model. They are light, easy to maneuver, and have a great cut. You will thank me later.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Reddog90 said:


> Chaseweeks1 said:
> 
> 
> > My JD 220 A has a max height of cut of 1.25" and I mow every 3-4 days, but if you spray PGR on your yard you can stretch that out to a week or more probably. Also, I used to hate mowing with my push rotary mower but greens mowers are self-propelled and do all the work for you and it has actually made me want to mow the yard more.
> ...


220A is a fairly old machine. Nothing wrong with them but for the money you could have something much newer.

All reel mowers are a mechanic/engineer type machine. They are purpose built to deliver a precision cut and must be maintained to relatively high standards in order to accomplish that. If you want a completely hands-off machine, I don't know of any reel mowers that accomplish that as they are ALL significantly more work to maintain than a rotary.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

I would also agree that a sub-$1k greensmower is likely to need some work to perform reliably. I've rebuilt my cutting unit (reel, knife, bearings, seals, belts and more), I know the rear roller axle has wear issues (only a problem with the transport wheels on) and now my front roller needs new bearings which are not very easy to replace without special tools. Just about the only thing that has not needed some kind of attention is the engine. Was it worth it? Heck yeah, you can't get results like you see in so many photos here with a rotary mower.

Keep in mind that while greensmowers are built to the highest standards, it is a piece of equipment that was run for hours, daily for the majority of the season, by someone who does not own the machine, and typically has a full-time mechanic assigned to maintain the equipment.

It's all a lobor of love for sure.


----------



## Chaseweeks1 (Jul 27, 2018)

MasterMech said:


> Reddog90 said:
> 
> 
> > Chaseweeks1 said:
> ...


Mine is an 11 blade reel and it cuts great! I paid $150 for mine plus $130 to get it running, I backlapped it my self with a backlapping machine that I got when I bought the mower. Yes, it is an old machine but if the previous owners took good care of it then you'll be using it for another 20 years. Although I wouldn't pay $800 because you can probably find a 220B or 220C for that price.


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

So if I am understanding the Reel Mower Concept correctly.

If you are not willing to cut 2 to 3 times a week...its not worth the money.

OR

If you HOC is not below 1.5 inches....its not worth the money?

Am I correct?

I want to purchase a reel mower as well...love the results...but I honestly don't know once the "new" excitement wears off If I want to cut grass every other day?


----------



## JollyGreen (May 12, 2018)

California Trimmer make a high cut option on their 20" reel. I had to order mine direct but it cuts from 5/8"-2 1/4" (going off memory but those numbers are close). This gives people that want to cut high the option for both.


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

@ENC_Lawn Pretty much. If you don't want to mow often then a reel is most likely not gonna work for you unless you are willing to use PGR. Even then you can't go too long between mows if you want to keep your lawn lower than 3/4". Even at 2" a reel still gives a nicer cut but I would say that only pertains to Bermuda or zoysia. Any other grass type a reel is probably not gonna make that much of a difference above 1.5".

Here is the specs for California Trimmer models



I like my California Trimmer however if I were to do all over again I would have bought a Tru-Cut c27 for the extra width. The only issue I have with mine is that leaves wheel tracks when cutting at the higher hights. A greens mower, Allet, or Swardman has a full drive drum where Tru-cut, Mclane, and Trimmer have rubber tires. I would love to have a greens mower but I most likely wouldn't be able to mow my ditch with one and the only one I would be willing to buy is the toro 1600.


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

Cory said:


> @ENC_Lawn Pretty much. If you don't want to mow often then a reel is most likely not gonna work for you unless you are willing to use PGR. Even then you can't go too long between mows if you want to keep your lawn lower than 3/4". Even at 2" a reel still gives a nicer cut but I would say that only pertains to Bermuda or zoysia. Any other grass type a reel is probably not gonna make that much of a difference above 1.5".
> 
> Here is the specs for California Trimmer models
> 
> ...


Thank you Cory for the detailed post.

You mentioned the Tru-Cut c27...over your California Trimmer...does your Cal Trimmer have the rollers or the wheel?

Thanks


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

@ENC_Lawn no problem! California Trimmer, Mclane, and some tru-cut models have a drive drum, the outside tires don't propel the mower.

Back of my mower


Some of the tru-cuts have a drive drum but they also offer wheel drive which is what the C27 has 


The problem for me with the aluminum drum on a greens mower is my ditch, pretty sure a greens mower couldn't handle it





Also I have 20,000 sqft of grass, takes me almost 2 hrs to mow it with the 20" reel, trim, edge, blow, and it has to be done every 2-3 days. The 27" tru-cut would have helped make that time a bit shorter. Nothing wrong with my California Trimmer, just wish it was bigger.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@Cory I'm pretty sure my 220E will go up that ditch. Going down I would have to move it in idle. Sideways like your mow your other ditch will also work.

Edit:
It goes up this area (second image). 8ft distance 3ft elevation. https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=4677&start=160


----------



## drenglish (Jun 22, 2018)

@Cory I have a California Trimmer and lots of sloped areas on my lot...how do you handle mowing down or up and out of the ditch? Do you lift the roller wheel and push/pull the mower manually?


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

Cory said:


> @ENC_Lawn no problem! California Trimmer, Mclane, and some tru-cut models have a drive drum, the outside tires don't propel the mower.
> 
> Back of my mower
> 
> ...


Man...that is one beautiful lawn!

I wouldn't do anything different if that was my lawn.....awesome results.

Is that 419 Bermuda...or a seeded variety?


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

@g-man It would be interesting to try, it's at least a 30° grade. If I found a good deal on a toro 1600 I would make it work. Any of the 18-21" wouldn't be any better than what I have as far as saving me time.

@drenglish it goes by itself. I never lift the drum on grass, only on concrete or asphalt. In order the drum to have enough vertical travel to go up and down the ditch I can't pull any slack off the chain to lift the drum high enough on grass. This also makes the lowest 2 notches on the hight adjuster useless for me because it ends up making the chain too short, the drum can't fall enough going up the hill. The highest two notches are also useless because they make the mower off balance so it tips back to easily. I really only use notches 3,4, and 5. Hight adjustment for me is another thing I think the tru-cut probably does better.


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

@ENC_Lawn thanks! Front is 419, back is common.


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

Cory said:


> @ENC_Lawn thanks! Front is 419, back is common.


Both the front and backyard look great

Is it just the pic or does the 419 look better in person as well.

I didn't know if it was just the angle or lighting of the picture in the backyard.

But I have common in my backyard as well and was surprised how good your common looks.

Can you tell a big difference between the 419 and common?

Also..at the lawn size how often are you mowing for it too look that great?


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

@ENC_Lawn the 419 looks awesome when it's healthy, It's in pretty rough shape right now though. Florence left me with a fungus problem.

The common is not as dark green as 419, that photo was early morning. I can definitely tell the difference. The blades on common are not as fine and as close together on the stalk either. Here's a picture of the two over grown side by side 


I mow every 2-3 days


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

I bought a Tru Cut P20 this summer and love the cut, there is a bit of a learning curve using a reel but the results are fantastic. I also bought a toro gm1000 that needs lots of TLC, once the toro has been restored and working properly I plan on selling the Tru Cut.


----------



## Fusion2002 (Jul 30, 2018)

How do the JS 220s handle steep hills?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Define steep? I have a hill that goes 3ft in elevation with 8ft in distance. The 220E handles it.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

If the turf is wet it sometimes slides/free falls down the hill going forward. When going up the uneven spots can be rough, if one side of the split drum loses traction It will stop and keep spinning like on a open diff.


----------



## haas (Sep 7, 2018)

silvercymbal said:


> samjonester said:
> 
> 
> > When will these come to the states!?!? https://www.mowdirect.co.uk/lawnmowers/honda-lawnmowers/honda-lawn-mowers-rear-roller
> ...


Seago International sells the masport rotorola. If you have a Briggs and Stratton dealer in your area they may handle the masport line as well. I bought a rotorola from seago a couple years ago and I love it. It was expensive though think I spent around a grand after shipping.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Put me in the camp of a used greens mower first. Learning curve is a bit steep, but you have TLF so you aren't on your own. Add a way to measure HOC. In this way, you've paid once, not two or three times. My first reel was a GM1000 and I got the hang of it quickly.

_Once you own a reel, you won't stay at 1" very long_ - it's too tempting and looks too good when lower.


----------

